# Looking for a blower Kit for honda Tractor



## netpirate8 (Sep 10, 2012)

Model # is BK4542. Just found the bigger, nicer, deck for my honda. Problem is... I have a Agri-Fab MOW "N" VAC. Apparently you must have this outfit in order to catch the grass. I can imagine this is almost nonexistent, but hoping someone might have 1!! If you do or non of someone please let me know. Thanks!!!

Here is a link to the online OWNERS MANUAL...

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/69376/Honda-Power-Equipment-Bk4542.html


Phill @ 260-602-0208


----------

